# JFrame in Applet ohne Label Java Applet Window



## mrno (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,
Ich habe ein Applet in dem ein JFrame geladen wird. Dieses funktioniert auch gut. Was mich jetzt stöhrt ist das in dem JFrame ein label erscheint mit der inschrift "Java Applet Window". Wie bekomme ich dieses label weg?


----------



## Snape (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich habe mir gerade sagen lassen, dass Du das Applet signieren musst. Wie auch immer das gehen mag.


----------



## mrno (1. Januar 2006)

Warum muss ich das applet signieren. Er läd ja alles. Er startet ja auch das JFrame fenster. Nur fügt er ein Label hinzu mit dieser aufschrifft "Java Applet Window". Und ich suche jetzt nur eine möglichkeit dieses label nicht anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## munuel (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Applets muss man meines Wissens signieren, wenn man auf Dateien zugreift.
Also bei Zugriffen auf die Festplatte!
Das Zeichen was du weghaben willst ist glaub ich dafür da, um anzuzeigen dass du gerade ein Applet laufen hast. Deshalb ist es vielleicht gar nicht möglich das Zeichen wegzubekommen! 
Viele Grüsse munuel


----------



## javaprogger1987 (2. Januar 2006)

Das ist ne Sicherheitsanzeige, die ist nur weg wenn du das Applet signierst... Snape hat da schon recht..

java.awt.Window#getWarningString:

```
getWarningString 
public final String getWarningString()

Gets the warning string that is displayed with this window. If this window is insecure, the warning string is displayed somewhere in the visible area of the window. A window is insecure if there is a security manager, and the security manager's checkTopLevelWindow method returns false when this window is passed to it as an argument. If the window is secure, then getWarningString returns null. If the window is insecure, this method checks for the system property awt.appletWarning and returns the string value of that property. Returns:the warning string for this window.

See Also:SecurityManager.checkTopLevelWindow(java.lang.Object)
```


----------

